# Control Panel Bessacarr 560 2008 model



## cottie (Apr 17, 2010)

[Can anyone tell me where the fuse is for control panel .Also how to remove panel as I am not technical besi wishes to allfont=Arial] [/font]


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Ronnie

If you get your fingers behind the plastic surround there are 4 screws behind to remove the panel. The only fuses on your van are at the main fuse board.

Phil


----------



## cottie (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Phil many thanks once again I know where to come for information .Found which fuse had blown .bessacaar book lacking information. Will be in touch regards ronnie


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmnn, Bessie 560, lovely van I used to have one, 2008 model too. Your reg doesnt start HX08 does it?
I figured out how to rig the Motorhome electrics to work with the engine running, handy in winter when you want to run the engine to defrost before setting off. But it requires soldering iron jobbie!


----------



## cottie (Apr 17, 2010)

*e560*

 Hi short-stick agree nice vans Reg was NX58 . Interested in how to work electrics when engine running. .I think both batteries need replacing engine and leisure my xmas present regards cottie


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Cottie,
I found on mine the reversing camera was wired to a permanent live instead of an ignition live, there's info on the web on how to track this and fix it, that runs the batteries down.
Also you can switch you control panel over the door off, when not in use, that helps, and finally some alarms run the main battery down.
For sorting the electrics, it took some electronic knowledge and a soldering iron, well for the way I did it.
You identify on the main circuit board, the one where the fuses are located, the relevant relays that activate the lighting and pump circuits that you want, these relays are held open when the van engine is running, then you solder a wire of the right rating to either side of the relay to bypass the relay function, then you put a switch on these wires so you can manually select these circuits to work when the engine is running. Job done, still uses the correct circuits and fuses and if you use illuminated switches you can clearly see when you are using them, I put the fuses on the panel next to the fuse board. You could use an ignition triggered relay instead of switches, but that means the circuits always activate when the engine is running and believe me, you can't hear the water pump running when the van engine is started so if you mistakenly leave a tap running you will empty your fresh water tank!
Obviously the above is not a manufacturer approved modification and is done at your own risk, but for me it meant You can start the engine and warm it up and clear the windscreen whilst still pottering in the back, or use the toilet on the move (again at your own risk) or find something in the back....
The fridge and heating work with the engine running anyways...

Those with continental vans will be telling us they can operate their electrics anyways, it's only UK vans that try to follow UK standards originally written for caravans that have this annoying trait.


----------



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi 

Just been looking at a 560 and seriously considering it. Please can you tell me how you have got on with the heating when not on hook up. Does it run the battery down?

It is a 2007 model - any other problems or anything you can tell me. 

Many thanks


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi, never had any issues with our van when touring off hookup, although we moved around every couple of days, heating is quite powerful so you don't need it on much. 
I suppose if your plan is parking in a ski area in winter then you need more leccy! Used to get 27mpg with "normal" driving, cruising at 65/70 
I reckon with the fresh and waste water capacity and toilet tank that we could get 2 to 3 days without needing access to services, depending on how much washing up we did etc!
But for us, the van is a super layout, I stopped using the big table and put the small swivel out table onto a pedestal, I got 2 of these small tables each on a pedestal into floor sockets and they then did us for all our needs without lifting out the big table, the big table could be used outside then in the awning. Small tables on pedestals were easier and more practical than the original swivel out jobbie


----------

